# H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ?



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone changed out their OEM springs for the H&R Sport springs. I'm thinking about going this route and using my stock shocks (sport).
Just wondering about the ride quality and the drop. They advertise a 1.3" drop. Is this about right ? 
Any feedback ?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (A3Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Scott* »_Has anyone changed out their OEM springs for the H&R Sport springs. I'm thinking about going this route and using my stock shocks (sport).
Just wondering about the ride quality and the drop. They advertise a 1.3" drop. Is this about right ? 
Any feedback ? 
I'm running mine with Koni FSD's and the drop was more like 1.5" front and 1.0" rear, the ride is very good, with a little bounce over hard dips but freeway tarsrips and unlevel roads 
are soaked right up, in the twisties and under hard driving the car is amazing, glued to the ground , no body roll , zero brake squat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (A3Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Scott* »_Has anyone changed out their OEM springs for the H&R Sport springs. I'm thinking about going this route and using my stock shocks (sport).
Just wondering about the ride quality and the drop. They advertise a 1.3" drop. Is this about right ? 
Any feedback ? 

I went with the full H&R Cupkit (springs and shocks) 2.4" drop in the front and 1.6" in the rear. Handling is exceptional (inpart due to the H&R RSB) The ride is a little rough (inpart because i am running stretched tire) but was not so bad on 235/45s. 

long strory short is that it is well worth it for the look if you can handle a little stiffness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info & pics .... still trying to decide on which way to go ...


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (angryrican66)*

angry, I know you used to run a Neuspeed Pro-Cup Kit on your 2.0T. I'm thinking about doing the same thing but am worried about the whole bumpstop issue even with shorter bumpstops. Now that you have them on your 3.2 with H&R springs, do you feel a difference at all or do u suffer from the same travel issue w/ the ride getting sketchy over bumps and dips?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

And how is that angryican dropped 1.5 F and GTI017 dropped 2.4"


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_And how is that angryican dropped 1.5 F and GTI017 dropped 2.4"

angryican is running Koni FSD's on a 3.2q and i am running H&R's sport cupkit on a 2.0t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_angry, I know you used to run a Neuspeed Pro-Cup Kit on your 2.0T. I'm thinking about doing the same thing but am worried about the whole bumpstop issue even with shorter bumpstops. Now that you have them on your 3.2 with H&R springs, do you feel a difference at all or do u suffer from the same travel issue w/ the ride getting sketchy over bumps and dips?
if the road is really bad it does get harsh, but that isn't very often, however it does make up for it in the handling department


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (angryrican66)*

Would you say the comfort of the FSD is more than enough incentive for me to choose it over a Koni shock/H&R spring solution? I went ahead and bought H&R sport springs + Koni sport shocks. I figured I can switch out the Konis if they turn out to be too harsh as a daily driver and change it to FSDs.
Would you recommend me do it that way or get the FSDs first?

_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_if the road is really bad it does get harsh, but that isn't very often, however it does make up for it in the handling department


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (MYH8for405)*

I almost did Koni sports but decided to do FSD's , even though everyone said they don't work lowered, well, turns out they do work lowered so went that route and am very happy with it, not perfect by any means, you do give up some comfort on a lowered car, but very similar to stock comfort, save for extreme rough roads, but amazing handling with out having to adjust anything, and not low enough to worry about what you drive over


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: H&R Sport Springs - Reviews ? (angryrican66)*

Angry, when you say similar to stock comfort... you referring to sport suspenion stock or bone stock? And from your comment it looks like I can rest assure that the Konis won't be too bad and can always rely on switching to FSDs.
Btw, thanks for your input as well as everyone else's.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (GTI017)*

GTI017, did you really drop 2.4" from stock? That's like.. 60mm!! The H&R Sport Cupkits run their Sport springs right? Shoot, I just placed an order for those.. I wonder if I'll see the same kind of drop as you did.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_angryican is running Koni FSD's on a 3.2q and i am running H&R's sport cupkit on a 2.0t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_GTI017, did you really drop 2.4" from stock? That's like.. 60mm!! The H&R Sport Cupkits run their Sport springs right? Shoot, I just placed an order for those.. I wonder if I'll see the same kind of drop as you did.

the touring cup kit uses the Sport Springs, the Sportcup uses diffrent springs that lower the car more


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

for my h&r sport springs..my rear is lower than the front....but then when i was stock ( sport suspension) the front gap was still higher than the rear..so i guess mine lowered 1.3 all around like it said..instead of liek angrican's 3.2...maybe the 3.2 engine weight made a difference?


_Modified by thea3kid at 6:25 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

here are some pics for reference
front:
















side


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Would changing to these springs without changing the shocks void the manufacturers warranty?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_Would changing to these springs without changing the shocks void the manufacturers warranty?
it void the warranty on the shocks, but you want to replace those any way


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_GTI017, did you really drop 2.4" from stock? That's like.. 60mm!! 


here is a good photo (my last set of 19's) of the "rake"


































_Modified by GTI017 at 9:03 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

angry's right -- the kit that GTI017 is using has a different spring than the H&R Sport Springs. I'm guessing those are probably the Super Sports (which is listed to lower 1.9").
From the looks of a3kid's drop all around, it's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks everyone.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

anyone else on H&R springs and would like to post some pics?


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

I have H&R springs on stock shocks
its not low enough but it still looks good


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

h&r touring cup kit (essentially sport springs w/ shocks)


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Getting my done next week, will post detailed before and after pics.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

gotta question to people who hav OEM shocks + H&R Sport springs...are u guys having any trouble with your cars with this set-up?
Thanks guys


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (saulz)*

Nope not at all..


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

H&R Touring Cup Kit lowers the car how much?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
H&R Touring Cup Kit lowers the car how much?
Advertised 1.3"
from stock


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_
H&R Touring Cup Kit lowers the car how much?

i should've mentioned the rieger kit & slightly larger tires (off spec) give it the illusion of being lower than it really is


----------



## tommym (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you guys know if the standard H&R cup kit that advertises the 2.4" drop would be too low with 3 passengers in the car? I am running on 17" tires.
Thanks.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Getting my done next week, will post detailed before and after pics.

got them installed yet?


----------

